# Disposal of birds



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

How does everyone dispose of extra boys, or fatally sick birds? Apart from the obvious healthy straight to oven birds. Do others go. Straight in the dust bin? Bagged and taken to local tip? Incinerated in garden fire? What do you do?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From your wording you are not in the states. I imagine it might be different in different countries. 

If my vet put the bird down, they would cremate. If it died at home, it got buried.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, you are correct UK. Thanks for replying. My local vet doesn't treat chickens, only pets need to find a more rural vets practice!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Depending on what is wrong with the bird, they are buried or burned. If it's just general illness or old age that did it in, I bury it, if it is showing signs of disease, they're burnt in the bin.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

We have to burn here.. even a buried snake gets dug up by the predators around here!


----------

